
New in American Fuzzy Lop: Persistent Mode - edward
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2015/06/new-in-afl-persistent-mode.html
======
vezzy-fnord
You seem to have submitted this before almost a couple of months ago?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9745951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9745951)

~~~
edward
Whoops, my mistake.

